# Failed imsi cycle with oe, just turned 42. Am I mad to try again?!!



## Mummytbe (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm hoping for any advice as I am at a loss to what to do next. Out of 3 fresh ivf cycles (1 icsi 2 imsi) one was successful and the others failed (chemical). I was 39/40 when I had my dd with an imsi cycle on a short protocol with oestrogen priming. I was also on prednisalone, cléxane, vit D, vit b complex, 5mg folic acid, crinone and aspirin after transfer. This cycle I was started on dhea 75mg when I started stims as my testosterone was 0.8 (was told should be over 1). I was also on 450mg gonal f(highest dose) and 75mg luveris. My successful cycle I was on a lower dose i think around 350 - 375 mg gonal F. Now I got more eggs collected this cycle than the previous one ( 11 v  and more fertilised but on both cycles we ended up with just one day 5 blast to transfer and nothing to freeze. The grade given to my dd blast was 4ab and this one was 3bb so instantly I feel like the quality has suffered. The other variable between 2nd and 3rd cycles other than our advancing age was that on the 3td cycle I worked 90hrs in the space of 10 days whereas I managed to take the time off of work totally with my dd cycle. I also know I took coq10 previously but not sure if I was taking it before my dd cycle but I was not taking it this time.

I maybe stupidly thought that doing things the same as out successful cycle would give us a good chance of a sibling for my dd. I'm now wondering should I just call it a day and be happy with my lot, or should I try again? Was I on dhea long enough? Is there anything I can do to improve quality? Should I be changing my diet? (it's not the worst but maybe not the best either) or have I missed the boat. If I had endless post of money I would just continue but I haven't and I'm conscious of throwing good money away. 

I'd like to say I also know that de is not for us now. Sorry for the long post but any thoughts comments, advice or stories would be great to hear.
Tua


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

Hello dear. You are doing a great thing, you know. You are trying and it is great. If to stay in the same place nothing will change. If you want to have one more baby and have enough strength to go through all of this, why not then? There are some different options and 42 is not a negotiation. I have been trying for 5 years, had 1IVF and 2 ICSI - 2 negatives and 1 positive but miscarriage. I can't carry a baby so that is why decided to proceed to surrogacy. I'm not going to stop as I have been dreaming about a baby for many years. I know that sooner or later I will be a mom! Fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## Blodyn76 (Sep 29, 2017)

Mummytbe

I am looking at my 4th cycle, i'm supplementing myself to the hilt and sorting out DHEA etc. 1st cycle failed, 2nd mc(but I was on q10, 3rd cycle, all the supplements but bought a lower dose q10 as it was all I could get for a couple of months. Failed. I'm giving my 4th a go, with massive supplements and watching my blood sugars a bit more. I'll see what happens. I'm not quite there to call it a day just yet, so no, you're not mad. Go with what you feel would satisfy you're own mental wellbeing in the long term. My next cycle will be our last unless we go DE or at least pronuclear transfer. But that can wait until we save again. 

I'm just going with the it starts with an egg book and even then, not religiously, just enough so I don't get stressed about it.


----------



## SUNNYDANCE (Sep 14, 2008)

mummytbe sounds like we are in a similar boat.  I am 42 and deciding whether to go again.  We had our DS in 2014, in 2016 1 x FET - failed and last year 3 x ICSi - failed.  Agonising whether to go again, this time we would be using a credit card, not sure whether I am mad to even consider it or whether I should just go for it and hope for the best.  Its tough.
I have a fairly healthy diet, only drink on an occassion, I take CQ10 and folic ultra.  I havent heard of DHEA?  My AMH is 10.2 but FSH is 17 which is on the high side.  Would love a sibling for my DS.  
I am using Glasgow Royal.
I wish you all the best.


----------



## Delectable_Sunshine (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm 42 and this is my first foray into fertility treatment so I'm going to try with OE. Things is I need a good doctor and clinic with good results in this cohort.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

@Delectable_Sunshine - I hope you will find the best doc soon, and all of your dreams will come true. xx


----------



## Delectable_Sunshine (Jun 6, 2016)

Thank you.


----------

